# Froggy Photos!



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Here are some pics I took while walking in the Great Swamp National Wildlife Preserve in Northern New Jersey.

I'm new to photography and any advice for taking better pictures is greatly appreciated.

The first picture is a Green Frog. 
The easiest way to distinguish a Green Frog from a Bullfrog is the dorso-lateral fold running along his side.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

The next two pics are Cricket Frogs.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Those are some nice Pics. How'd you manage to get that close? Frogs in my area scatter before you get within 10 feet of them.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Those are some cool ass frogs.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, those are some great pics indeed








Can't tell you're new to photography when seeing those pictures!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics







What else is in that Great Swamp National Wildlife Preserve in Northern New Jersey? It sounds huge! Any snakes, salamanders or turtles?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone.











bkelley02 said:


> How'd you manage to get that close? Frogs in my area scatter before you get within 10 feet of them.
> [snapback]1004210[/snapback]​


These frogs are all under an inch long so they eventually all got tired of hopping away from the crazy guy with the little digital camera and settled down for an impromtu photo session.



Red Eyes said:


> Awesome pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is urban New Jersey, so none of our preserves are huge by Canadian standards. The Great Swamp is a 6000 acre park located about 26 miles West of New York City. It contains a variety of reptiles, amphibians and birds, but nothing very exotic.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

not bad pics! never seen a cricket frog before.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff Bull.


----------

